

Brunch 0.7.0 (stitch, underscorejs 1.1.6, coffeescript 1.0.1, …) - tosh
https://github.com/brunch/brunch/issues/58

======
MartinMond
Can someone tell me how this is different from 37signals' cinco?

~~~
NikGraf
Don't know yet, but I'm looking forward to cinco's release.

From what we know, Cinco uses the following components:

Coffeescript Stitch Backbone Eco Zepto

see comment on <http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2761-launch-basecamp-mobile>

I believe Cinco has custom models, controllers, collections, views and other
helpful tools. see <https://gist.github.com/854250>

------
tosh
check out stitch by @sstephenson and @joshpeek
<https://github.com/sstephenson/stitch>

------
brunooo
Anybody knows when the backbone version will be out?

~~~
NikGraf
If i remember correctly Jeremy Ashkenas wants to release a new version before
jsconf.

